# Higdon Decoys??????



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Looking at buying some Higdon Dekes.. What are some reviews on them?


----------



## Okie Quacker (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the foam filled battleship mallards. Well made, but heavy. Battleship or tanks, well made. Also have pulsator (good) and swimmer (fair). All in all, good products.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the battleship mallards. The decoys are good , but the paint on the heads of the drakes fades quickly. The new ones may have flocked heads.


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the Battleships in the flocked & regular painted heads. They have both held up well, although I baby the flocked heads a bit. We hunt big water out of a boat & for this they work well but I would never want to carry them any distance.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a couple dozen stackable goose shells with motion stakes. Heavy, but a good decoy that plays well with others and adds realistic motion to my spread.-Paul


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

I use them on geese. Love em. Last years above the rest. And you can buy replacement parts online to change the looks.


----------



## Texas Cajun (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a pulsator II and it works great except for the small leak in the battery box. They have great customer service and sent me a new box in 2 days. I recommend their products!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. .. adding 4 or t doz to my diver spead.


----------



## medic_oli (Dec 24, 2014)

I have 2 1/2 dozen higdons between magnum and battleship and standard and I really like them. They get dragged and tossed and I haven't had too many issues. The paint on them still looks good. Now for the swivel heads. I have lost 2 heads and broke one. But it was most likely my fault.


----------



## Luvdux (May 30, 2014)

Have the foam filled ones, they look nice, I have shot them on purpose stepped on them run them over on the beach with a truck pushing them in the sand. The bodies hold up but the keels are the weak link break under the weight of 160 pound man stepping on them. Stepping not stomping. They break when dropped just right too. Overall a nice decoy the keels need work though.


----------



## daddymallard (Aug 6, 2009)

These are great dekes!


----------



## Willie (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a dozen of the battleship mallards, dozen cans, and dozen redheads. They're a little heavier than my herters, but I think they'll do well on a long line.


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

The goose full bodies are decent, but I've used better.


----------



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

I heard there heavy, from what I have seen they look good.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a few dozen Wobbler Goose Shells (stake and ground) as well as a dozen full bodies. They held up pretty well this last year. I mostly use them as confidence dekes in my spread as well as possibly catching the random goose flight while out for ducks. I like them and am a "walk in" hunter so its nice that I can pack out 36 shells in two bags. Never hunted over or bought any of the floaters. I hear they are good but for the price I'd just go with the Avian-x's (ducks). Avians are lighter, I'm told and look the best of any deke I've seen.


----------

